# [résolu] Pb de parcage des tetes de lectures sur eeebox

## senjy

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur gentoo et j'ai une distribution toute fraichement installé.

Cependant j'ai un soucis de cliquetis sur le disque dur de ma eeebox(qui a les mêmes disque que ceux des netbooks et certains portables).

J'avais trouvé a l'époque une explication mais pour ubuntu seulement, je ne sais pas comment l'adapter pour gentoo.

Pourriez vous m'aider svp ? 

Il s'agit de 

```
hdparm -B 254
```

Voici le lien que j'ai sur ce problème,

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/laptop_mode

------

Voila je crois que j'ai pu résoudre le probleme, mais ne suis pas sur qu'au prochain redemarrage il garde en memoire les parametres.

```
#emerge hdparm

#hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
```

Vous en pensez quoi ?Last edited by senjy on Sun May 22, 2011 6:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *senjy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voila je crois que j'ai pu résoudre le probleme, mais ne suis pas sur qu'au prochain redemarrage il garde en memoire les parametres.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Qu'en effet les effets de hdparm ne sont que temporaires (jusqu'au prochain redémarrage), mais que le paquet hdparm de Gentoo fournie tout ce dont tu a besoin : 

```

/etc/init.d/hdparm

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

```

Bref édite ton /etc/conf.d/hdparm, puis rc-update add  hdparm default (ou boot, à toi de voir)

----------

## senjy

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref édite ton /etc/conf.d/hdparm, puis rc-update add  hdparm default (ou boot, à toi de voir)

 

J'ai modifier le fichier avec juste un parametre, en esperant qu'il ne change pas les autres 

```
hda_args="-B200"
```

comme j'ai pu le voir ici

```
hda_args="-d1 -u1 -m16 -c1 -M254 -S253 -B200"
```

Merci en tout cas.

Maintenant comment passer ce message a résolu ?

----------

## fb99

Clique sur éditer a ton premier post et modifie le sujet avec comme tu préferes (résolu) [résolu] avant apres

Sinon pour ton probléme comme indiqué dans ton lien regarde parfois ton smartcl et compare l'évolution des valeurs correspondantes.

bon fin de week-end.

PS: désolé pas d'accent grave en argentine

----------

